# YMCA and the Importance of Sleep



## Shawn LaMere (Aug 23, 2011)

The YMCA has always been inspiring people to lead a healthy and happy life. They host a number of activities for people from all walks of life. The activities not only help people to improve their health but also help them to improve their relationships with family members and friends.

The YMCA stresses that sleep is as important to the human body as activity. Research has proved that sleep is an important component of children’s routine. A consistent schedule for bedtime should be followed for children. This will help children to get enough restful sleep. One can try using a consistent bedtime routine for children. This will give them an opportunity to wind down, relax and get ready for bed. Switching off the TV much before bedtime can help them to get better sleep and an easy transition. Before going to sleep, one can try out things like taking a light snack, a glass of water, a warm bath, putting on a night dress, brushing teeth and reading a book with the parent. It is a real challenge to get the right amount of sleep with all the activities and homework that kids have. One should not schedule too much activity for children which would prevent them from getting the necessary amount of sleep. Kids might sometimes not get the sleep they need in the busy schedule.

The activities of the YMCA inspire *ali sharaf dallas*, the President and CEO of Victron Energy. He finds joy in helping such institutions by funding them as and when they need. Such funds help the organizations to carry on their activities smoothly.


----------



## bryanpaul (Aug 23, 2011)

.........yeah, sleep........................ i've never done it but i think ymca's are easy to sneak in to and take a shower............SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM


----------



## happyearthhomes (Aug 23, 2011)

LOL I HAVE FOUND AS I GET OLDER I SLEEP LESS BUT MORE OFTEN AS IN 2 2 HOUR NAPS A DAY AND THATS IT


----------



## Dmac (Aug 23, 2011)

HELL YEA! Naps are the bomb! i stay up till at least midnight and wake up by 5 or 6 in the morning, just can't sleep long. but give me a short nap in the day and i am good to go.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 23, 2011)

ymca is just a step up from the shelters. i would rather take the 20 or 30 bucks for a room and spend it on beer tho myself


----------



## Flash Light (Jan 11, 2014)

The Y would be great but there are only a few Ys left that have rooms these days. Bing. NY comes to mind and so does Chicago.


----------

